# Well Annie had the first donkey baby of the Summer!



## jdomep (Jun 21, 2007)

: Classic Corners VIVA LAS VEGAS "Viva"

Born at 12:30 this morning :aktion033: which also happens to be Kari's Birthday! (my Hee Haw Sis - who owns Anne Margaret)






She is SO petite compared to her 1/2 sister Memphis - who is not yet 4 months old and almost as big as her momma and as you can see Memphis Belle is looking quite brown.


----------



## Suzie (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!!



:



:

So sweet!!!! she is adorable :bgrin


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh isn't she cute, and leggy!!!!! I have two making bags right now.....All the horses are done, just waiting on the jenny's like usual!



: 

Congrats!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 21, 2007)

: aw

congrats on your donkey baby. :aktion033:


----------



## anoki (Jun 21, 2007)

awwwwww



:

they are just tooo cute!!!!



:

congrats on the new baby!!!

~kathryn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 21, 2007)

CONGRATS on a adorable looking foal.



: Glad to hear everything went well, :aktion033: and GREAT JOB



: Annie!! Corinne


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 21, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats! :aktion033: , what a beautiful baby. so glad everything went well



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 21, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: on your little cutie!!

we still don't even have a bag yet on our last one who was due in April :ugh: and since we picked her up in Texas on May 5, i KNOW she is overdue



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Julie, what a cutie!!



: Congratulations! I love those long legs. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Are those freckles on Momma and baby's noses??[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats on a real cutie!


----------



## jdomep (Jun 22, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Julie, what a cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - flies!  After the pictures we put some skin so soft on their faces - which actually did help...


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 22, 2007)

:aktion033: :bgrin Congratulations! She is a Cutie :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 22, 2007)

: Viva is so Furry & Pretty ..... she has such a beautiful coat.

I love her name too



: Happy everything went well .....did Annie invite you guys to the birth ?

Is Vernon the Daddy?


----------



## jdomep (Jun 22, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> : Viva is so Furry & Pretty ..... she has such a beautiful coat.
> 
> I love her name too
> 
> ...



Elvis is the daddy and No Annie did it sometime between 12-1 am LOL Sneaky little thing



:


----------



## VerticallyChallenged (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope this doesn't sound like a pretty dumb question...but I finally want to ask! I have been agonizing over wanting a mini donkey in my life for years...but, instead of having lots of spare money laying around, I decided to quit my job and stay home with my son when he was born. he's now 5, and will be going to school this fall!

Anyway...that photo, of the beautiful mom and absolutely ADORABLE baby....the mom is really sleek, do they eventually shed out that way, or do they need to be clipped? I did go see a donkey for sale this past week, and she was not well shed out AT ALL, but I didn't ask. Then you look, on this same post, at the photo below, shows one pretty shaggy donkey. Do they need help sleeking up like that mom is?

I was thinking yes, they were clipped, and wishing I hadn't sold my Oster bodyclipping clippers this year.... because someday I WILL have that adorable donkey of my own....

So please, do tell, and hope ya don't laugh! This donkey I went to see this week had a lot of hair on her forehead, and going down from her eyes to her nose...and she really didn't look very nice at all. I'm just wondering if they look nice like that momma above on their own or with help!?

Angie



:


----------



## jdomep (Jun 23, 2007)

Angie,

Not a stupid question at all! We do not clip ours - usually by June/July the look sleek and shiny - but during the shed out they look shagy



: My Vernon tends to be really shaggy and always looks mangy when he sheds but the one and only time I tried to clip he was a basket case - so I just let them go and shed on there own. They do tend shed a little better with a good grooming every so often - I just can't do it daily so twice a week is what mine get - I know Kari was spending a lot of time with Annie before the baby just grooming her - so I guess she has that new mommy glow LOL. By September they do start fuzzing up again.

I hope that helps...


----------

